# missing main



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Residential customer with a 150-amp service, outdoor meter, 2/0 SEU from meter to panel, panel is main lug only cutler hammer CH, my guess 1960s or 70s vintage, 40-spaces if memory serves. Full, except for two available spaces. No main breaker. Anywhere. I guess that's just what they had in the truck that day, MLO.
Options that I can see:
a) find a main breaker that will fit in the panel (looks like a long shot)
b) install a 150-amp disconnect, probably indoors, sub-feed the panel, unbond the neutral/ground, and untangle all the neutral and ground wires. 
c) replace the panel altogether, preferably with another CH so I can reuse the breakers. 

Have I missed something, option-wise? or, any guesses about odds of finding a main that will work?


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

mikewillnot said:


> Residential customer with a 150-amp service, outdoor meter, 2/0 SEU from meter to panel, panel is main lug only cutler hammer CH, my guess 1960s or 70s vintage, 40-spaces if memory serves. Full, except for two available spaces. No main breaker. Anywhere. I guess that's just what they had in the truck that day, MLO.
> Options that I can see:
> a) find a main breaker that will fit in the panel (looks like a long shot)
> b) install a 150-amp disconnect, probably indoors, sub-feed the panel, unbond the neutral/ground, and untangle all the neutral and ground wires.
> ...


Have you done a service calc? My guess is a 125amp will work, try the hold down kit.
https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...-Breakers/Eaton/CH2125/product.aspx?zpid=9993
https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...n-Kits/Eaton/CH125RB/product.aspx?zpid=271511
Otherwise a disconnect would probably be your fastest, most cost effective solution.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you took the panel cover off, right ? 


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

its probably a split bus panel, do you need a main?


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

if the panel is new enough to use the old breakers, why cant you find a main to fit that 2 spaces?:001_huh:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wait 24 hours. After that you can file a missing main report. 









6 handle tie rule- you do not need a ''main breaker'' if it is the service.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

according to all the rules ive read, there has to be to be a disconnect SOMEWHERE.:whistling2:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

papaotis said:


> according to all the rules ive read, there has to be to be a disconnect SOMEWHERE.:whistling2:


NEC- Up to six movements of the hand.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Wasn't split bus.
Yes I took the cover off.
I'm going back to get model # and pics.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Jack_Legg: Correct. I was wrong. It IS a split bus, I just didn't catch it at first. Crowded panel, CH layout I'm unfamiliar with, with no space between the upper and the lower sections. Aside: this one has two lower sections, fed by 60s in the upper section. What a ......... ****!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

least you owned up to it. they should give you extra reward points for that. Where's Cricket when you need her ?


----------

